
Russia Has Turned Kaspersky Software into Tool for Spying - dcgudeman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/russian-hackers-scanned-networks-world-wide-for-secret-u-s-data-1507743874
======
ballenf
From the article:

> The government of Israel first alerted the U.S. that Kaspersky software was
> being used to find American intelligence information, after Israel’s own
> computer spies penetrated the networks of Kaspersky Lab beginning in 2014,
> the current and former officials said.

> Once inside, the Israelis discovered how the software was being used and how
> Russia had obtained classified information from the NSA, these current and
> former officials said.

> Israel’s spying on Kaspersky, which U.S. officials said provided crucial
> evidence that Kaspersky Lab was working with the Russian government, and the
> use of Kaspersky to scan for classified keywords was first reported Tuesday
> by the New York Times. Israeli officials didn’t immediately respond to
> requests for comment.

> After the Israelis passed along what they knew to the U.S., officials at the
> NSA began an investigation that led to the contractor who had installed
> Kaspersky software on his personal computer at home. People familiar with
> that investigation say he appeared to have no ill intent, but knew that
> removing the classified material from the NSA’s headquarters campus at Fort
> Meade, Md., was a violation of agency rules and possibly a crime.

Don't know how much of that chronology was already in the news, but I had no
idea that the Ft. Meade leaker was connected to the Kaspersky intrigue.

Kind of mind boggling how vulnerable even the most well-armed are to in- and
ex-filtration. And how hard it is to detect.

